# Where to buy through the wall vent for OTR microwave



## meuseman (Dec 10, 2008)

They have them at my Lowes and HD. If you go to the kitchen dept where the range hood are, many times that material is right there. Ask an associate.

You may need to transition the 3.25x10 to a round duct to find a good wall vent, but those transition pieces are everywhere. Maybe instead of going right into the wall from the OTR, you can go up into the cabinet above where you can transition to a round duct and send that right out of the wall with the vent. - http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=295286-131-377&lpage=none


----------



## nuckphoto (May 16, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, but I've found a couple of sources for the vent:

http://www.comfortgurus.com/product_info.php/products_id/2496

http://www.audubonsupply.com/browse.cfm/4,6704.html

I just had to Google the right search terms.

I looked and asked at both Lowe's and HD with no luck. I wanted the straight vent to keep the exhaust going straight out with a minimum turns. This will be easy to clean out if necessary.


----------

